

Ask HN: How to network at Startup School? - sidi

For context, this would be my first startupschool. I would like to use this as an opportunity to have meaningful interactions with other attendants.<p>I read somewhere about people coming up with business cards, networking during breaks and while pre&#x2F;post parties. If you have attended startupschool before, what did you do? Do you have suggestions?<p>I came across this group in a related question - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;groups&#x2F;705664592796188&#x2F;. Are there other groups, twitter lists, meetups being planned?
======
agibsonccc
In the aforementioned group, dropping your linkedin, angellist and twitter
name on there will be a good idea.

I've also pitched my idea in the group and the like and at least managed to
get some good connections and some good leads from the group to start. AFAIK,
there will be a meetup of some kind after startupschool as well.

Other than that, just go out there and talk to people. A networking event is a
networking event no matter who's going.

Many of these people will only be there for one day, so try to take
connections from a diverse group of people. Much of your correspondence with
people going is going to be online anyways.

Just secure what you can.

------
rmena123
It will be my first time as well, Im going and wonder if I will meet anybody.
I also want to know has anyone attended startup school and made a good
connection that lead to something...

------
syed123
[http://www.LetsLunch.com](http://www.LetsLunch.com) has a group where you can
meet people 1-1 after/before the conference for more facetime!

~~~
sidi
That's awesome. Is it the HN group
[http://letslunch.com/hackernews](http://letslunch.com/hackernews)?

